# Extended hot flush after ec- is this normal??



## Autumn Jade (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all, really would appreciate some other experiences- I had ec yesterday, so have come off buserelin and am now burning up! Worried as know embies don't like heat, worried in case it's a cold, just worried! (And uncomfortable!) Is this an exaggerated ovulation flush maybe?? Hormones coming back to life?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you taken your temperature?

If it is high - above 37.5 degrees it could be an infection either from the surgery or some other reason.

Did you have sedation or a general anaesthetic? It could also be a reaction to the drugs.

If you do have a mildly high temperature then keep an eye on it and if worried or you get other symptoms see your GP.
If the temperature is very high - above 38 degrees celcius then see a doctor asap.

If you do not have a temperature then it is probably nothing - just one of those things.

You can take paracetamol to make yourself feel a bit better if that is ok for you.


----------



## Autumn Jade (Aug 29, 2010)

Ooh, thank you Hazel, that's really helpful- off to find thermometer now!


----------

